

How to Find a Business Model for Your Startup - collistaeed
http://thenetsetter.com/blog/business-models/how-to-find-a-business-model-for-your-startup/

======
satyajit
Nice article! Currently this is what consuming most of my thinking about how
should I proceed next on my venture. To further iterate on dev cycle or solve
the money problem first. And since we are not funded, and now have gone
private beta bootstrapping from our own pocket, I think the monetize-first
approach seems to be the practical one.

------
ftaeed
Which business model/mindset do you think may have contributed to the current
world recession?

